# Share music, unless really bad. Then don't.



## Oblivious Plunge (Feb 4, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsrEAWcAvRg

I wasn't born as much as I fell out.

Some love for Joe Strummer.


----------



## sas (Feb 4, 2018)

I listened. Read comments that the deeper message was about consumerism. Hmmmm.


----------



## sas (Feb 4, 2018)

Bob Seger.....almost a neighbor! No shit. Used to pass out cassette tapes of his music to my kids while sitting in his garage on Halloween. Super decent guy. Never hear about him & trouble. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoaAb5MnKtY&index=1&list=RDSoaAb5MnKtY

Hope copied. Hmmm.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 4, 2018)

Currently obsessed with this song, “Home of Fadeless Splendour” by Cardiacs.

https://youtu.be/ey-Tx5qzvLM

its a satirical piece concerning the band’s record company, but I find it incredibly uplifting. The fact that the record company is owned by the band only deepens the message imo


----------



## sas (Feb 4, 2018)

Cardiac song:
 Religious overtone? Almost like sound track from Ben-Hur movie, or how I remember it from the 60s. My generation judged music based upon whether we could dance to it. We were not very deep.


----------



## Robbie (Feb 4, 2018)

Sas, turn the page.


----------



## Robbie (Feb 4, 2018)

Can’t hear this song without dancing all the way through....twice. Love it. Thanks. You got me movin’.


----------



## sas (Feb 4, 2018)

Robbie said:


> Can’t hear this song without dancing all the way through....twice. Love it. Thanks. You got me movin’.




Robbie, I always suspected you were old. Confirmed. Yep, that song still gets me outta my seat. And, I can understand every word. When did lyrics start to smear in air? I now don't blame my hearing. Must be friggin' singers who don't enunciate anymore. WTF!


----------



## sas (Feb 4, 2018)

Robbie... Re: "turn the page".  But, the young do not know how to dance now. Our generation did not need to take dance lessons for our wedding dance. Think about that idiocy. Don't they know that couples together dancing is vertical sex, or the precursor to it? Oh, I forgot...there are no precursors anymore (we called it foreplay) My sister and husband travel country to ballroom dance...the sexy stuff like salsa. They are 78. Still together since age 13. I attribute it to dancing. LOL. No one moves today.


----------



## Robbie (Feb 4, 2018)

Exactly. Hadn’t even thought of that way, ‘no precursors.’ Spot on. Amazing isn’t it.....and hard for me to fathom. I like a slow hand.


----------



## Robbie (Feb 4, 2018)

I just listened to Seger’s “Turn the Page’ and loved it so yes I’m old.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 4, 2018)

sas said:


> Cardiac song:
> Religious overtone? Almost like sound track from Ben-Hur movie, or how I remember it from the 60s. My generation judged music based upon whether we could dance to it. We were not very deep.



I think that song is more of a corporate anthem.


----------



## sas (Feb 5, 2018)

bdcharles said:


> I think that song is more of a corporate anthem.


 
I don't even know what corporate anthem would mean. I hope it's not what I think. Soon workers will be standing to pledge alligence to their company on arrival. They'll insert "under money". Heck, I'm old enough to remember when Eisenhower had us insert "under God". "Under money" would be more accurate. Come back bd, splain it to my Lucy head.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 5, 2018)

sas said:


> I don't even know what corporate anthem would mean. I hope it's not what I think. Soon workers will be standing to pledge alligence to their company on arrival. They'll insert "under money". Heck, I'm old enough to remember when Eisenhower had us insert "under God". "Under money" would be more accurate. Come back bd, splain it to my Lucy head.



It's exactly that - a rousing air to stimulate corporate loyalty and commitment to sustained economic growth. In the case of Cardiacs, the "company" is their own record label. I guess it is a bit of a little inside joke with them, but it is, in my view, a pretty good piece of music.

However what's no joke is when I worked at accountancy firm KPMG and they had a particularly catchy one. Wanna hear it? *Here it is.* 

But for the love of God please don't listen to the PriceWaterhouseCoopers one.


----------



## sas (Feb 5, 2018)

bd,  

Thanks, I think, for the enlightenment on the existence of corporate songs.  I agree, "they go for the gold".

So indoctrinating. So, so, so......


----------

